# Tongue-in-Cheek Pick-Up Lines



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

To ask someone to see the complete Ring Cycle on a first date.

I'll start. 

Hello Georgious, wanna spend 16 hours with me?


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

How do you feel about incest


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

O patria mia, Aïda's aria from Aïda

Fancy never going home again, sweetie?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You know how Beyonce said, if you like it, put a Ring on it? Well . . .


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Sleep here often?


----------



## classitone (Apr 11, 2012)

You, me and an evening with a bunch of horny characters. How about it?


----------

